# Race with Charisma bonus?



## rawgt3 (Jan 12, 2008)

Does anyone know of a race with a charisma bonus? Cause I'm itching to make a bluff char.   but I don't know of any good races to use.


----------



## Traken (Jan 12, 2008)

Only one I know off hand is Jaebrin from MM5.  They also get a +2 racial bonus to bluff. 

They seem a bit powerful for only a +1 LA...*shrug*


----------



## MongooseFamiliar (Jan 12, 2008)

Spellscales from Races of the Dragon get +2 Charisma, - 2 Con (ouch), a meditation that basically gives you limited metamagic, and the dragonblood subtype for no level adjustment. 

Rather than race, perhaps consider class and build? Warlocks, Beguilers, Bards, and Sorcerers would all tend to be pretty good bluffers between the stats and buffs.


----------



## Yesminde (Jan 12, 2008)

Aasimar.  Oh, yeah, and Drow.


----------



## szilard (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll second the Beguiler or Bard comment, in particular. Glibness is an awesome spell when used cleverly.

-Stuart


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 13, 2008)

Dromite is another option, if you are (well, if the DM is) using Psionics.


----------



## evilbob (Jan 13, 2008)

Catfolk from Races of the Wild are excellent +2 Cha races; they also get +4 Dex and +10' movement, all for the low, low cost of +1 LA.


----------



## Engilbrand (Jan 14, 2008)

Spellscale, Aasimar and Catfolk are all pretty good. Realistically, though, you might just want to choose a Human and take Skill Focus: Bluff as your extra feat. I'll also recommend a Beguiler or Binder for the class. I had a Human Binder who was a ton of fun to Bluff with. The nice thing about that class is that it NEEDS to Bluff.
"Why do you look so sick?"
"I was cursed by a witch as a small child."
The next day.
"You look better, but you appear to have horns."
"Damn witch."
"What happened to that Full Plate you were wearing yesterday?"
"I have no idea what you're talking about."
It's a lot of fun. Mixing that with the Aasimar would be strange, but you could say that you're the progeny of an angel and a demon and your angelic side is trying to win out. Fun times.


----------



## Zelc (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm sure there's some elf with -2 Con and +2 Cha modifiers... *checks* Yup, that's the Star Elf.  There's also the lesser outsiders.

Here is a list of LA +0 races.  Just search for "+2 Cha".


----------



## Kisanji Arael (Jan 15, 2008)

Zelc said:
			
		

> I'm sure there's some elf with -2 Con and +2 Cha modifiers... *checks* Yup, that's the Star Elf.  There's also the lesser outsiders.
> 
> Here is a list of LA +0 races.  Just search for "+2 Cha".




Congratulations. You just won the thread, and I'm bookmarking this.


----------

